#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  高腳蜘蛛是益蟲喔!!請勿槍殺

## 快樂狼人

高腳蜘蛛，俗稱[ㄌㄚ 一ㄚˊ][抱歉..為了拼音用一點注音文] ，體型比常見的蜘蛛大得多，同時腳奇長，因此乍看之下的確十分恐怖。在民間，許多人甚至認為牠的尿會引起皮膚潰爛，然而果真如此嗎？ 

其實不然！真正的禍首是一種紅黑相間的長型小甲蟲蟻型隱翅蟲。雖然牠們不會咬人，但是難免會爬到人們的身上，如果熟睡中剛好在搔癢時把蟲體抓傷，這時候牠的液體 ～ 隱翅蟲素會塗到皮膚上，引起皮膚過敏、發癢，如經手指一再搔癢，便會留下一道水泡狀的傷痕。不過，可先用清水拭洗傷口，擦乾之後再以石灰氧化鋅軟膏或抗組織胺軟膏塗敷傷口，但如情況嚴重，還是去看醫生比較好。

那麼高腳蜘蛛究竟在屋內幹什麼呢？原來，牠們是屋舍中的一些害蟲，例如蟑螂等的剋星，可見牠們還算是一種有益動物，我們豈能「恩將仇報」？所以下次再見到這種面目猙獰的昆蟲時，要記得放牠們一條生路喔！

除了高腳蜘蛛，屋內最常見的是捕蠅高手─蠅虎蜘蛛，牠們也是無毒無害的小動物！





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
原本是聽我老爹說的= =後來經過上網查證~多筆資料都說高腳蜘蛛是益蟲!!...回想起來我真是造孽......雖然用我常用的方法.家裡目前已經沒有蟲了= ="只是以後看到蜘蛛不要殺喔!!

原文↓
http://yunol.stes.tc.edu.tw/07-81.htm

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

ˊ口ˊ" 不行 第一張圖 我一定打 ˊ口ˊ"....

雖然說是益蟲 不過看到都幾大隻的..讓我跟我弟很 益!!

因為這樣 我弟被他嚇到直接撞上我爸媽的房間門 = ="

看到這還是會怕怕 也會想打= =

----------


## Wolfy

雖然我也很擔心他們被打會痛.

但是我看到也是一定打...

理由跟看到蟑螂一樣. 不必多說. 也不會去想益蟲害蟲.

(今天才宰了一隻很會飛的蟑螂...)

----------


## 快樂狼人

高腳還不算是世界上最恐怖的蜘蛛= =我在調查的途中才發現....台灣真好= =沒有捨超毒蜘蛛.或超大蜘蛛...

虎蛛↓....你再吃捨= =!?

----------


## 鵺影

媽咪啊...上面那隻也未免太大了吧...(想到電影-八腳怪
我要是看到了，肯定會創新自己的百米紀錄...  :onion_35: 

一般蜘蛛要是太大隻，在家裡看到還是會撲殺的吧...
因為那個時候已經沒有理性可言了...(一邊打一邊尖叫

----------


## 妤

> 除了高腳蜘蛛，屋內最常見的是捕蠅高手─蠅虎蜘蛛，牠們也是無毒無害的小動物！


話說我敢抓蠅虎蜘蛛耶.....小小隻的跳來跳去
以前有抓到一隻蠻大的ˊˊ
有一個小指甲那麼大
我還捉活蒼蠅餵
看他抓蒼蠅的樣子好有趣
很像刺客無聲無息的飛撲

過了一個月
發現盒子的角落有一個白色的巢繭
居然生一堆小蜘蛛了@@
不過他還是很有精神的吃蒼蠅
於是將捕蟲盒打開放在花圃旁讓小蜘蛛們隨風飛走
後來他也不見了ˊˊ

----------


## 艾斯

媽呀!!真的有這麼大的蜘蛛喔!! @口@"
大的太離譜了吧...

話說我家今天也打了一隻很會飛的蟑螂(又大又很會飛)
這蟑螂很跩耶...一直要朝臉飛撲過來...搞的家裡尖叫連連...

----------


## Michile

我要送妤姐個ＧＰ！囧
結果母獸比較勇敢嗎……

話說我比較不會想刻意去碰蜘蛛，只要別干擾我就不會有事，
而且牠們倒還比較怕我們這種大型生物，如果他會吃蟑螂我就更想養一隻了…ＸＤ

----------


## Wolfy

看了原文

http://yunol.stes.tc.edu.tw/07-81a.htm



他養了大蜘蛛來殺蟑螂... 結果有一隻蜘蛛是躲在馬桶內緣被他不小心沖走的...

如果大蜘蛛在馬桶內緣... 然後上廁所的時候從你大腿爬上來.....(無法想像@@)

我寧可養貓殺蟑螂~~~

----------


## 銀

我還沒在我家看到這種蜘蛛過(炸
難怪到處都是蟑螂XD"

----------


## Michile

所以養蛛要記得隨時檢查會不會不小心沖走牠…囧

再說既然又沒有毒，那就沒什麼好怕的了……
會有點想試著讓牠在腿上爬爬看（炸）

----------


## 狼王白牙

除了請勿槍殺之外，也請勿拿殺蟲劑、拖鞋、報紙、掃把
各種物理性以及化學性的東西對付，畢竟不是人人都有槍   :Rolling Eyes:  

其實我的臥室裏上個星期就出現一隻，我沒管他，昨天還有看到
至於會不會害怕他爬到床上來，老實說有一點
可是我就是不想對她下手，上天有好生之德...

----------


## 海豚

已編輯刪除

----------


## 快樂狼人

> = ="我實在對這種蜘蛛沒有抵抗力!! 
> 要我拿掃把打 實在沒有勇氣~因為我根本不想接近!!
> 如果出現在自己家,想辦法也要把他弄走!! 不然也只好讓他歸西~
> 聽說這種[拉牙]很會吃蟑螂O_o ,我家是沒蟑螂讓他吃!!
> 為了家裡乾淨!!
> 也只好讓他滅亡吧!!
> 槍是好東西,不會像刀子一般讓你有毀滅生命的瞬間觸感!


海豚0.0好久不見了~只是拉牙這種蜘蛛.等到你家裡沒蟑螂吃的的時候自然會搬家才對= ="不然早餓死了

----------


## 獄狼

殺蟑螂? (嗯?旁邊好像有動靜
轉頭一看，啥??? (驚  ，是蟑螂!? (跑到房間，手上拿著M16A3+EO TEACH 511
瞄準，扣板機~~M16A3已1290發/分射速射出0.25G BB彈[謎:根本就是灑彈，小狼:你管我] ，啥?蟑螂飛起來? 靠，不管，追蹤射擊；這時看到一條白線跟著小強跑，最後小強不敵M16A3終於被擊落....(呼，終於打到了  "回頭看" = =   滿地BB彈和鋁灌碎片.....囧TZ  掃不玩啦 (被媽拉去揍  

說真的，小狼看到小強必亮槍的  = =  所以小狼每天都有掃不玩的BB彈  謎:那你為何還拿槍打?  小狼:厄~不好意思，每次看到小強我都不知不覺得衝回房間裡拿槍打  (被眾歐

----------

